# Oil pulling during pregnancy



## mellysue (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi...I'm 20 wks pregnant and upon a recommendation from a friend started oil pulling again. I did some research that said it was safe for pregnancy but I was wondering anyone has any experience with it and practicing it during pregnancy?


----------



## kimble (Apr 9, 2012)

This was brought up in a recent weekly chat thread in the May DDC. You can check there or maybe some experienced ladies will chime in!


----------



## mellysue (Dec 14, 2012)

Do you know which one its in? I'm hoping to get some peace of mind...I've only done it the last 3 days and everything says its safe but you can never be too safe.


----------



## Quinalla (May 23, 2005)

This thread: http://www.mothering.com/community/t/1373239/third-trimester-symptoms/ just search for oil pulling in the thread and there is a good link that was posted in that thread that explains how oil pulling works: http://www.jonbarron.org/article/oil-pulling-detoxing


----------



## moriahmoonstar (Oct 6, 2012)

I was participating in that thread. I have been doing it for over a week now at the recommendation of my acupuncturist who specializes in fertility and pregnancy, I trust her so I'm going with that. It feels really good to me, my gum swelling hasn't completely vanished but my mouth overall feels better and I have noticed a significant change in color, they are definitely whiter. I'm really hoping if I continue the swelling will completely go away, I'm not having any pain though, which I was from the pregnancy gingivitus before pulling.


----------



## nstewart (Nov 6, 2010)

I just started oil pulling 4 days ago.

I wouldn't recommend starting during Tri 1 if you are dealing with nausea, but otherwise I highly recommend it.

I am using toasted seasame oil at the suggestion of someone who has been practising oil pulling for some time. My mouth feels SO good and clean afterwards, it's really something.

Like Moriah, I have already started to notice some improvement but expect to see more given time (healing takes time). It may be placebo affect but last night I felt like my teeth where whiter too.

For those that have been doing this for some time, why the empty stomach if you aren't experiencing nausea and are not pulling for the purported "detox" benefits? I just don't have time in the morning, so I've been doing it in the evening after putting my DS to bed.


----------



## moriahmoonstar (Oct 6, 2012)

I don't have the why for the empty stomach but my acupuncturist is said if I couldn't do it first thing in the morning to do it 2 hours after a meal.


----------



## tillymonster (May 12, 2011)

I'd really like to try this! I have a jar of coconut oil and I think I'm going to pop in a spoonful tomorrow am while waiting the 30 mins before breakfast after I take my thyroid med. I hope it helps-- my gums are swollen and red. Flossing is a bloody mess! Sorry for the TMI. I have periodontal disease as well and it worsens dramatically while pregnant. Can anyone attest to it helping? I'm at my wits end and obviously can't do much at the dentist. The deep cleanings are so painful for me too so I'd rather skip it and try something natural for now.

Might mention that I'm 8wks with lots of nausea but not in the am!


----------



## CLplus1 (Jan 31, 2013)

I used to do it, but stopped because it didn't seem to be helping anything. I did it with castor oil mostly, and tried sunflower oil but it had a stronger flavor I didn't care for. From what I remember it is fine to do during pregnancy, the only concern is morning sickness issues. I can say my teeth looked cleaner, but I had acne and really bad dry skin issues and it didn't touch either. Wish I remembered how long I did it, once or twice a day for a few months maybe.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

I am thinking of trying this. I have coconut oil on hand already.


----------



## tillymonster (May 12, 2011)

I have oil pulled 3 times now and am noticing my gums seem less sensitive. I also become less ravenous and less nauseated after as well. Not sure why-- the oil is absorbing into my skin and CO is so good for you.


----------



## sunshinelove (Jan 19, 2013)

I have never heard of this but you guys have intrigued me so much that i'm going to look into it


----------



## motherofsoontobe3 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Expecting Mother*

I have done oil pulling and my oil of choice was coconut oil. I agree my gums seemed less sensitive at the time. I am pregnant myself and I was thinking about starting back up because I hear its safe to do during pregnancy.


----------



## ailsa JOHN (Apr 20, 2015)

Coconut Oil help for relieves dry and itchy skin,Calendula extract calms while grape seed oil soothes.Enhances skin elasticity,Can be used as a moisturizing bath oil to eliminate skin discomfort.100% safe to use as maternity massage oil.Clinically-tested for sensitive skin and hypoallergenic,4 ounce bottle.


----------

